# Snow Is Coming To Ontario



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

Looks like we are going to get a good blast of snow very soon
Calling for Flurries tonight...But from what i see in the long range...By the week end it could be snowing every day for some time
My Plow is off...and I'm doing the snow dancepurplebou 
Let eeeerrrr Snow


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I will believe it when I see it. CTV and City have all been so wrong recently.

Ah well,

Jon


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

Pristine PM ltd said:


> I will believe it when I see it. CTV and City have all been so wrong recently.
> 
> Ah well,
> 
> Jon


Weather network is saying warm week then snowblasting.

THeir shortrange has been good, long range usually changes.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*i like that word Mike...SnowBlasting*

*Its like this: All this wet muck and slush has to evaporate to the uper deck
Then the Snow Blasting will be here
Febuary is going to be a good per push monthpayup 
Let errrr snow
:redbounce <-------------------HELP WE NEED SNOW
mAY BE IF I START WORKING ON MY DRAG CAR IT WILL SNOW FOR SHURE *


----------



## green leaf (Nov 27, 2004)

I am filling the pool and getting the patio furniture out, it will be snowing within the hour.


----------



## sonicblue2003 (Jan 5, 2006)

Snow?? Were?? When?? For us in the Banana belt they call for rain.
I'm jealous, I want snow!!!!:crying:


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Nothing but rain forecasted here.  

Lucky me got to dig up the septic tank today... the whole property is like walking on a big muddy sponge...


----------



## almostbk1stday (Dec 5, 2005)

*.*

The weather forecasters suck a** big time. They are ALWAYS wrong. In fact, when I was looking over the forecast for the next week, just two days ago, my heart beat thru my throat when I saw 6 days of unstoppable snow. I went to bed to pray and when I returned, it was 6 days of temps above 5 [email protected] :salute:

I am a plower who took a chance on it NOT snowing this year and based my prices and hopes on just such a thing (not much snow). I for one have made a mint this winter as I am paid on some accounts whether it snows or not. I do however, make much more if it doesnt snow.

We have roughly 60 days left to plow as my contracts finish April 1st. If I can make it thru this season and not have to plow more than 13 more times....I will have made a few thousand more this year than in previous years. For me, this year has been a blessing. I do feel for the gents that have it the other way around but I know for sure (my uneducated guess) that next year will be H U G E for the per plow folks. Dont give up hope just yet.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*Come On Snow*

*I do beleive that we have a good blast coming up...The weather men are afraid to open there mouths anymore...being afraid a snow plow cowboy may be behind them.
It almost seems that they don,t want to predict a long range...But i do see the snow coming for this month...NO way can it be as bad as January!!
Flurries are in store for today and to night...and the week end looks to me that we will have some plowable snow...and temps dropping... We Need Snowpurplebou 
What have you guys herd for your area???...Do you Too think we will be plowing on the week end??*


----------



## almostbk1stday (Dec 5, 2005)

*.*

Not if you live in the richmond hill area. No snow forecasted thus far. Who knows though, it could very well change. Someone said february couldnt be as bad as january but people certainly didnt expect a record breaking month. I cant believe I have less than 60 days on my contracts......its a beautiful thang.


----------



## STRONGARM (Jan 10, 2005)

It looked like snow for the weekend but has now changed to rain.

Long range does say snow starting monday, let's hope not,thats why we have contracts. 

What weather sites do you use on the net?

Thanks


----------



## me1223 (Dec 4, 2005)

I wish I was in North Bay they got 50cm of snow this week.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*Flurries have started*

The flurries have just started here in Guelph Ont.:redbounce 
Let er snowww
Ps They got snow in Hawiieeeeeeee


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Looks like they're getting it out east....

http://sympaticomsn.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060201/atlantic_storm_060201


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*Ok maybe I'm pushing it a bit*

_But i still say that we will have some plowable stuff on the week end....Acuweather says up to 3" then flurries after that .
Witch weather site are you Guys/ Gals using ??
Let er snowwwwwwww :redbounce _


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*Snow On Sunday...or The Weather Mans Toast*

*I think we need a new weather man[/COLOR
cOMe on snowwwwwww]*


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

just watched the forecast and have one thing to say.
SHH, DON'T JINX IT THIS TIME


----------



## sonicblue2003 (Jan 5, 2006)

2-4" forecast for Windsor on Saturday. WHO HOO.:bluebounc 
More in store next week. It's about time.
Off topic: 
The Super bowl is 15 minutes from my house. Our City has become a Celeb hangout.
Ben Affleck is seen buying the good ole Canadian beer. And frequenting one of our many Premier Gentlemen clubs, As well as Jimmy Kimmel.
Lots of other Celebs at Casino Windsor.
The Budweiser Clydesdale pulling team is downtown today.
Detroit has their Winter Blast show and they could use the snow and the cold. They have had their snow machine going for days ands it keeps melting.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*Its Looking Good*

_It[has just started snowing here in Guelphpayup 
 <-----------------------He Is Being Good...His plow Is Still Off .
Let ER Snooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow  /SIZE]_PS I,m getting all my farm equipment out ready to do the first hay cut


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*"Winter storm is now on her way"*

 Looks like ole Daner was right...I,m not saying a word
LETER SNOWWWWWWWW
LETER SNOWWWW
LETER SNOWpayup


----------



## STRONGARM (Jan 10, 2005)

Looks like your gonna get it in guelph, we are still up in the air here in burlington/oakville. might start as rain then wet snow then back to rain........do any of them really know????


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*30 cm pluse is now in the foorcast*

All of southern ontario is under the winter stom watch...I tell yaa the wind is picking up from the north and blowing to the south...a very good sign
thats what we need is some cold air
the snow is suppost to stall up aroud us here
shur will be nice to try out that new V plow  
In the meen time lets  Up


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

you guys couldn't leave this alone. I told you that you would jinx it and here we are, 40mm of rain coming are way.


----------



## almostbk1stday (Dec 5, 2005)

*.*



crazymike said:


> you guys couldn't leave this alone. I told you that you would jinx it and here we are, 40mm of rain coming are way.


I wouldnt think its the 40mm of rain that is jinxing anyone. It might be whats coming behind it. 10cm for toronto and for where I live..........drumroll......
.
.
.
..

..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
a whopping 25-40cm. Thats right folks, aurora is in for a foot and a half!

:yow!: The money is already burning a hole in my pocket payup payup


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*its here*

Snowing like a bugger here now no more grass to be seen ...close to 2 " on the ground
I like itpayup


----------



## me1223 (Dec 4, 2005)

snowing here for about an hour, but nothing is sticking


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

snowing in Newmarket, turning to rain as you drive south. Here in whitby it's pouring.

Although they call for 10 cms at the end, I will believe it when I see it. For now, the plow stays off.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*I Love It*

*4" ON THE GROUND AND STILL FALLING REAL GOOD...JUST FINISHED SOME HEAVY DUTY SLEET...SHOWING YELLOW ON DEE RADAR SCREEN
FROM WHAT I SEE WE COULD GET HIT WITH A GOOD ONE TONIGHTpayup 
O YAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH *


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats it, rub it in!!

Steady rain here, 6*C above freezing...

Why do I get the feeling I'm gonna get screwed outta this one too?


----------



## me1223 (Dec 4, 2005)

looks like the weather guy was joking again, less than an inch but still falling.


----------



## almostbk1stday (Dec 5, 2005)

*.*

On the richmond hill/aurora border we are sitting at 3cm. What a f****in joke these forecasters are.

IDIOTS!


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

almostbk1stday said:


> On the richmond hill/aurora border we are sitting at 3cm. What a f****in joke these forecasters are.
> 
> IDIOTS!


At least you guys got that, we got absolutely NOTHING here.... temps just finally reached the freezing mark a while ago..

At least I could have salted or something....


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

I went to my full time job in king city area and was able to pickup a couple hundred in flag downs. Lucky bastards got like 4" atleast.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*Lotsa Snow Here*

_I just got in here from plowingg/ blowing from 7 am this morning...picked up 2 new cusomers as well
The only problem was the warm soft ground under neath the snow...I'm shure that you ole timers have run in to this kinda weather...where yaa just can't float the blade on the gravel drives....i must say its very tricky to do
I ended up using the big JD WITH THE BLOWER even then some times i was trowing A gravel _


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

Daner said:


> _I just got in here from plowingg/ blowing from 7 am this morning...picked up 2 new cusomers as well
> The only problem was the warm soft ground under neath the snow...I'm shure that you ole timers have run in to this kinda weather...where yaa just can't float the blade on the gravel drives....i must say its very tricky to do
> I ended up using the big JD WITH THE BLOWER even then some times i was trowing A gravel _


You just have to live with it more or less. Ground where I plowed was so soft just the weight of the truck was rutting it up.


----------



## me1223 (Dec 4, 2005)

Today was good, still snowing, 8+ inches here, and it was nice light powder.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

We had 15" in Newmarket from Sat. night until late Monday. Really light and easy to plow.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Isn't it funny how all week they predict snow, and we get none.

So today, they predict clear skies with scattered flurries at best, and we currently have 2.5" on the ground???

They're :realmad: ********, I swear.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

derekbroerse said:


> Isn't it funny how all week they predict snow, and we get none.
> 
> So today, they predict clear skies with scattered flurries at best, and we currently have 2.5" on the ground???
> 
> They're :realmad: ********, I swear.


Did you get to plow and salt?

It has been a while but after the weekend I hope the next one is not any time soon.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Yeah, plowed 90% of my contracts... Virgil had next to nothing, yet 2 miles up the road, St. Davids had around 6" in places. Niagara Falls had about 4".

Salted the large contract in Virgil.

Now time to look at repairs!
-1 Boss wing return spring, $20
-PTO Shaft on the Ford Jubilee/Vicon combo--fell off, looks like the spring loaded pto yoke is toast, so a pin it is then!
-Transfer Case (NP205 Gear-to-Gear)... think I have a broken tooth or something, losing 4wd, lots of grinding etc.

Worst case, I can open the lockouts and load the ballast in the back and run 2wd. I plow 90% of the time that way anyway. That is the good part of having a dump box, good rubber, and a locker...!

All in all, an expensive day in theory, but I have numerous spare transfer cases, the spring is a wear item, and the yoke should be repairable. I'll be fine.


----------

